# China or Gambia?



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Ever since Mr Smith of Swift Group offered him a van to drive to either one or both the above Russell has gone v quiet. 

He had more than enough volunteer crew but I wonder whether his bluff has been called?

Or it might just be so nice at Lake Garda that he's given up on MHF.

Andy


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

I will definately do it  - Peter..

did anyone read Jupiter's travels ?

Inspiration for 'the long way around'

To help promote the ?ailing Triumph motorcycle industry in the 70's

John

right, me gone for 24 hours


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Russell , bless him, is on his way back to the UK. So is probably trying to find somewhere nice to sleep tonight. Not to mention his quest to find another use for the ever so 'umble bouquet, ('cos he's posh you know!) :lol:


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I thought of Russell when I saw that Eurotunnel had turned in a profit at last. It must've been his return ticket that did it. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Andy


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

>> did anyone read Jupiter's travels ?

Not me.

>> To help promote the ?ailing Triumph motorcycle industry in the 70's

Success then.

I was in Wolverhampton today. Passed Norton Estates, down Villiers Street, near Sumbeam Street. Almost brought a tear to my eyes.


----------

